# Replicating a study



## itismethebee (Feb 21, 2018)

I read the papers for around 3 studies from 1988 to 2016 for accelerating delayed puberty in males from ages 16-22.
Im currently 18 turning 19 and it seems like I have something like that with minimal facial hair/Chest hair and less than normal voice pitch.(Compared to my family members.) 
Just to be safe I contacted my cousin from Jordan and he confirmed my concerns and told me about the studies with HCG and he said it would be better than injecting Test E or Test Cyp. (He is an MD).
He suggested I read the studies done of subjects with a case of secondary hypogonadism.
During this experiment I will be recording everything from height, weight, BF%, Sperm characteristics, secondary sex characteristics, penis and testicle size(No measurments) and another notable changes on weekly bases.
Since I still dont have the 50,000 IU's of HCG I wont be starting until probably late February early march and it will last 8 weeks.
Dose Weekly: 6000 IUs of 2000 IUs 3 times a week.
Method: Insulin Pin Injections (SubQ)
(Pre-Stats)
Height: 5"11
Weight: 185LBs Water free
BF: 15%
Penis Size(BonePressedLength): 6.7IN
Penis Size(MidShaft Girth): 4.7IN

Wish me luck!


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 21, 2018)

i couldnt grow a beard til i was 25...i feel like you are overthinking this. why in such a hurry to have to shave everyday? Best of luck keep us updated.


----------



## Jin (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you for sharing your penis size. I know that I feel more comfortable with your participation on this forum. Your status should soon turn from red to brilliant green. 

What, pray tell, does "bone pressed length" mean? 

And your mid shaft measurements: does that imply a conical shape to your penis? Tapered?

Don't be a slacker. We need testical measurements too. Figure it out. It can even be subjective. Just find a chick to teabag once a week and have her tell you how much bigger the boys have gotten. 

I understand wanting to be as hairy as the rest of your family in Jordan, but can't you just wait?

On a slightly more considerate note: have you got your hormone levels checked? What makes you think you are hypogonadal?


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 21, 2018)

What's the end goal here?


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 21, 2018)

Jin said:


> Thank you for sharing your penis size. I know that I feel more comfortable with your participation on this forum. Your status should soon turn from red to brilliant green.
> 
> What, pray tell, does "bone pressed length" mean?
> 
> ...





haha fukkin ball buster!  but for real we cant help you if we dont have testicle size too..


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 21, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> What's the end goal here?



the way i read i think the end goal is a beard and chest hair...i think..


----------



## Megatron28 (Feb 21, 2018)

What Tanner Stage are you in?

Where is the blood work on your hormones?

You don't want to run hCG unless you need to as it is suppressive to the HPTA.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 21, 2018)

You’re still really young. A lot of men, like rob said, will start to grow facial hair later on. I didn’t start growing my beard till around 25 also. And around that time I just started putting on mass a lot easier and my frame really filled out. I’d give it some time but you seem pretty serious about this, pp measurements and all so we shall see.


----------



## stanley (Feb 21, 2018)

get in and i thought my 8 inch pp was small .oh yes.you just made my day thanks.
THANK YOU.


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 21, 2018)

Is the end goal wanting more facial hair, or is it a bigger pp, just using the facial hair for cover up?  lol  

Personally, If this is about delayed puberty, I think you are overthinking it.  Some guys take quite a bit longer than others.  I think you should give it some more time.  

Anyway, good luck.  Im with Stan.  Made my 8 incher feel better.


----------



## DF (Feb 21, 2018)

PP pics to confirm size!  thank you!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 21, 2018)

You have a 7" dick and don't think you hit puberty? 99% of this board is under 4". That's why we lift, take juice, drive big trucks and grow big beards. It's all a ruse to make up for our short comings...


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 21, 2018)

Looking forward to hearing about your results.

On a side note, how did you find this site? Was it as easy as typing in “ guys who want to know my penis size” into google or did you have to get more specific and type in “ guys who want to know about my penis girth”?


----------



## stonetag (Feb 21, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You have a 7" dick and don't think you hit puberty? 99% of this board is under 4". That's why we lift, take juice, drive big trucks and grow big beards. It's all a ruse to make up for our short comings...



Being a 1 percenter really is good thing.


----------



## PFM (Feb 21, 2018)

I had a girlfriend back in the 70's, hence I discovered what I looked like with a beard while eating her pussy. You might try that. PM-ing Jenner and POB your pp pics must include a magnifying glass. It didn't work for me but................

As far as those dosages for HCG I am concerned. But, HCG is in my opinion a solution whereas running testosterone would only kick the can down the road and provide no solution whatsoever.

Good luck and join my small pp club.......oh hell you're already a member of UGBB.


----------



## itismethebee (Feb 21, 2018)

Jin said:


> Thank you for sharing your penis size. I know that I feel more comfortable with your participation on this forum. Your status should soon turn from red to brilliant green.
> 
> What, pray tell, does "bone pressed length" mean?
> 
> ...


1- Bone pressed means from Pubic Bone to the tip.
2- middle of your dick it doesnt imply anything its just the center of mass.
3-Funny that I have a **** buddy and not a girlfriend lmao- ill just see for myself tho 
4- No I have not. II-Because of some of the stuff mentioned about and plus some small gyno that i had for 5 years now, nothing major just puffy ass nipples.
I am trying to find a lab in my city who would take a test with out RX


----------



## itismethebee (Feb 21, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> What's the end goal here?


Accelerate puberty 



Robdjents said:


> i couldnt grow a beard til i was 25...i feel like you are overthinking this. why in such a hurry to have to shave everyday? Best of luck keep us updated.


Thanks for the support, will do!



Megatron28 said:


> What Tanner Stage are you in?
> 
> Where is the blood work on your hormones?
> 
> You don't want to run hCG unless you need to as it is suppressive to the HPTA.


No blood work as of now, maybe 3 or 4 I am not entirely sure , and yes I have done my research on that and apparently by week 16 after last injection on the dose im on, the HPTA runs normal again



Uncle manny said:


> You’re still really young. A lot of men, like rob said, will start to grow facial hair later on. I didn’t start growing my beard till around 25 also. And around that time I just started putting on mass a lot easier and my frame really filled out. I’d give it some time but you seem pretty serious about this, pp measurements and all so we shall see.


The thing is that my family from both sides and my brother and my dad are extremely hairy and deep voiced. At even a younger age, my brother was a ****ing bigfoot by the time he was 16


stanley said:


> get in and i thought my 8 inch pp was small .oh yes.you just made my day thanks.
> THANK YOU.


Oh common here, 8 inches is still small IMO 


motown1002 said:


> Is the end goal wanting more facial hair, or is it a bigger pp, just using the facial hair for cover up?  lol
> 
> Personally, If this is about delayed puberty, I think you are overthinking it.  Some guys take quite a bit longer than others.  I think you should give it some more time.
> 
> Anyway, good luck.  Im with Stan.  Made my 8 incher feel better.


Ahaha, yea i guess but i see some potential in this . 8 inches is tiny dude 



DF said:


> PP pics to confirm size!  thank you!


I was about to but then again I dont wanna get banned. Ill upload some to imgur with disclaimers on the links and shit.


DieYoungStrong said:


> You have a 7" dick and don't think you hit puberty? 99% of this board is under 4". That's why we lift, take juice, drive big trucks and grow big beards. It's all a ruse to make up for our short comings...


So is this experiment lmao. Penis size is part of im not insecure about it I just wanna see what happens. Hey I might even get lucky and hit and the jackpot, I wouldnot mind a little more girth tbh


----------



## itismethebee (Feb 21, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Looking forward to hearing about your results.
> 
> On a side note, how did you find this site? Was it as easy as typing in “ guys who want to know my penis size” into google or did you have to get more specific and type in “ guys who want to know about my penis girth”?


It was "Forums with guys that have significantly smaller dicks than me .com" on a serious note I got it from thunders place. 
and thanks Ill keep up the results here, once a week


----------



## itismethebee (Feb 21, 2018)

PFM said:


> I had a girlfriend back in the 70's, hence I discovered what I looked like with a beard while eating her pussy. You might try that. PM-ing Jenner and POB your pp pics must include a magnifying glass. It didn't work for me but................
> 
> As far as those dosages for HCG I am concerned. But, HCG is in my opinion a solution whereas running testosterone would only kick the can down the road and provide no solution whatsoever.
> 
> Good luck and join my small pp club.......oh hell you're already a member of UGBB.


if 6.7 is small i really feel for indian folks. look up indian porn. Jesus.
and what do you mean testosterone would only kick the can down the road, like is HCG a good solution IYO"?


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 21, 2018)

itismethebee said:


> Oh common here, 8 inches is still small IMO



You've been watching too much porn.


----------



## stanley (Feb 21, 2018)

fuk you dont need any hcg or test you need a shrink,
small penis syndrome can be sorted without gear, 
OH YES,


----------



## automatondan (Feb 21, 2018)

itismethebee said:


> Accelerate puberty
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support, will do!
> ...



Real talk. For you to be going through with all of this and dropping the coin you are about to drop on that much hcg, you are 100% insecure, lets just be honest.... otherwise you would not be doing this and you would be content with what God gave you.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 21, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> You've been watching too much porn.



^^^^This^^^^


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 21, 2018)

doesnt count when you jab the ruler into your body 3 inches dude. re think this. you are already what 2 cycles of dnp in? you are relying on drugs to do everything it seems and you are much too young. oh and trust me when you have to shave every-every other day you'll look back and laugh at this


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 21, 2018)

dude youre 18...a child still..just lift weights and eat a ton of food...who care what size youre dick is...you should try therapy too..theres no shame in it..we are here to help but I think you are playing with fire messing around with stuff like this at youre age. that's just my opinion.


----------



## Jin (Feb 21, 2018)

There's no way you should be treating yourself with hcg without a real diagnosis. This means blood work. If you do have delayed onset puberty, why not go under the care of a doctor. 

Maybe it'll be a lady doctor. 
Maybe she'll measure your cock.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 21, 2018)

I completely agree, you need to go to the doctor and get blood work done to see if you actually have something wrong with you, instead of reading some papers like the folks who self diagnosis themselves with cancer on webmd. Then post up your results.


----------



## Megatron28 (Feb 21, 2018)

> The thing is that my family from both sides and my brother and my dad are extremely hairy and deep voiced. At even a younger age, my brother was a ****ing bigfoot by the time he was 16



What do the Milk Man or Pool Boy look like?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 21, 2018)

This just appears to be the downside of having too much information at a young age. Best thing to do, like stated above, is be patient and let natural genetics do it's thing.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 22, 2018)

U want to accelerate puberty?? Wtf. Why?????? You're fukking 18 man. Some guys don't finish puberty until mid 20s. This is exactly what's wrong with this new generation right here, they want a pill for everything.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 22, 2018)

I ate my 1st pussy when I was 11


----------



## automatondan (Feb 22, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I ate my 1st pussy when I was 11



Seek, are you for real????


----------



## stonetag (Feb 22, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I ate my 1st pussy when I was 11


 I can hear FD meowing right now.


----------

